# Buying GTR Dilemma, a 2009 or 2010?



## Gibbo (Nov 19, 2002)

Hi there


Now my biggest dilemma is this:-

A 2010 GTR with SATNAV / USB and sub 10k miles will cost me 50-52k in storm white or gunmetal grey.

A 2009 GTR with SATNAV and circa 20k miles will cost me 40-42k in storm white or gunmetal grey.

The only difference I can see is not all 2009 cars had SATNAV and the 2009 does not have USB. But 10k is a big difference for just a year which looks like quite a bit of depreciation.


So my thoughts are if I buy a 2010 car now for 52k in a years time and 10,000 miles later it will be worth 38-42k, thats circa 10k depreciation in one year.

Wheras if I buy a 2009 car for 42k with NAV and 40k without NAV with circa 20k on the clock, in a years time with 30k ish on the clock it would be worth 35-38k thats only approx 5k depreciation in the first year at a guess?

Am I making sense, I just see that unless a 2010 is considerably superior I am gonna get hit hard by depreciation and its gonna cost me 10k more to buy.


So I could spend 52k now on a 2010 car and in a year loose approx 10k

Or I could spend 42k now on a 2009 car and in a year loose circa 5k, maybe less.

Or I could wait a month or so as more and more people trade in against 2011 cars causing lots of stock of used 2009/2010 cars no doubt pushing prices down further, maybe even a car for 38k on a 2009.

So would you agree a 2009 car is the better choice, less expenditure and less depreciation, or is my logic miles out?


Just to confirm GTR's have 3yr warranty?
Is it extendable, any prices for that yet, for 1yr or 2yr?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Gibbo said:


> Hi there
> 
> 
> Now my biggest dilemma is this:-
> ...


it's the same car at the and of the day and is really just about whether you need nav/ipod connection or not.

the (still) unknown , is how the pricey MY11 will affect residuals on 10s and 09s

at £40k , it's great value


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

I think you need to look at some cars and then make your mind up, I started at £39k and ended up at £63k lol! For me I just wanted the absolute best I could afford so ended up breaking the bank for a nismo item from middlehurst with 1.7 miles on the clock and although I know I'm going to lose a lot of money I couldn't care less I absolutely love the car and now know I made the right decision for me personally 

Go and have a look at a few and then I think your own mind will be made up


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Other things to consider are what servicing is due on an older car and likely costs to replace anything that is getting to the end of its life....discs etc

I bought new but would recommend that you got for the best condition, lowest mileage example you can afford....get the one that you want and don't stress about the cash if you can afford it.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

You get what you pay for mate. If you can afford a lower mileage car then I would always go for that, the age is not so important to me, its the mileage that takes its toll on a car.

Look at it this way, the 2009 car has been used twise as much as the 2010 car, yet it only costs 20% less, thats not what I call a bargin, unless you cant stretch to the 10k car that is, then Id just be grateful that Im not driving an A5.


----------



## Gibbo (Nov 19, 2002)

Hi there

I can afford either, the initial outlay is not the issue, my issue is chucking money away, I hate loosing big money on cars.

In my history of cars I've never lost that much money, I either purchase very well or move them on in a short period of time. 

The EVO Nissan offered me 19k for which is quite good as a trade-in value, I'd suspect a dealership would advertise it at 22,950 and accept around 21k on it.

My question is in 2yr motoring if I buy a 2010 with sub 10k miles for 52k, 2yr down the road what will it be worth with say 30k on the clock. I am gonna take a guess at 35k, or am I been too hard on the value. But that could mean a good 15-18k loss in 2yr, thats a ton of money in depreciation, I know when your buying cars at this value you loose money, its not like buying a 20-30k car, its a whole different ball game.

Wheras I could buy a 2009 car now for 40-42k with upto 20k miles. So 10k less outlay and because of that less finance, meaning I could move it on 6 months sooner. Which means after a year it would probably still be worth 35-36k and in 2yr 32-34k. Either way it seems the max I can stand too loose is circa 10k, compared to 15k or possibly higher and I have an initial lower outlay.

Would you guys agree with my calculations?

I know the 2010 cars have a few extra features and revisements made to the car that improve the drive and cooling of the trans slightly, but I can't see them really adding to the overall value hugely.

I just want to limit how much money I loose in depreciation, I know its an expensive car to run and I know its going to depreciate, but if I can reduce my depreciation from 15-18k down too 8-12k is a saving still.

Would you guys agree with that?

Do you really think GTR's will be sub 30k in 18-24months for a UK car?

Is warranty 3yr and what are extending warranty options?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

You already know the answer - you will loose less on the older car so if depreciation is the #1 factor then its a no brainer.

Personally I can see a leggy 09 car going below 30k when it goes out of warranty in a years time. The 59 nav cars will hold a 2kish premium over te 09.

Nissan has not announced any extended warranty products yet - no need until next Spring when the first UK cars are getting to 3 years old.

D


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Someone mentioned to me that the extended warranty was going to be £499 a year which I said sounds too cheap but you never know.

If I had the choice I`d get the older car but it would have to be MINT condition. Maybe getting one that old will never be a MINTER in which case you start looking at younger versions until you are happy.


----------



## Gibbo (Nov 19, 2002)

sumo69 said:


> You already know the answer - you will loose less on the older car so if depreciation is the #1 factor then its a no brainer.
> 
> Personally I can see a leggy 09 car going below 30k when it goes out of warranty in a years time. The 59 nav cars will hold a 2kish premium over te 09.
> 
> ...


A march onwards 09 would be best as still got warranty until at least March 2012 assuming it is 3yr yeah?

I don't suppose there is a CAP sheet anywhere what shows what nissan give for years/mileages at moment on trade in?


----------



## Gibbo (Nov 19, 2002)

Chris956 said:


> Someone mentioned to me that the extended warranty was going to be £499 a year which I said sounds too cheap but you never know.
> 
> If I had the choice I`d get the older car but it would have to be MINT condition. Maybe getting one that old will never be a MINTER in which case you start looking at younger versions until you are happy.


Thats very cheap, seems too good to be true.

Mitsubishi for example for their own warranty which is identical to the as buying new warranty is £700 for 1yr, £950 for 2yr and £1400 for 3yr extended warranty. 

I think the best bet would be say a 59 plate as close to 42k as possible, as like you say a minter, so it holds value better.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

I'd suggest buying the best you can safely afford. Depreciation is a tricky line to follow as no-one knows exactly what will happen. I like the comfort of the longest possible warranty, so that was my driver to buy a new one & it's always difficult to be sure how one of these cars has been treated in previous lives.

Whatever you choose you will be delighted once you get it.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Personally I would go for the lowest mileage "LATEST" car possible. There are plenty to chose from and play the dealerships off against one an onther and you will be very supprised just what you can get "REDUCED".


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I think used prices will firm, as dealers shore up their GTR related income from used sales, in the face of fewer new GTR sales.

Looks like only a handful of unreg 2010 still available now, then we'll see where the market is going.


----------



## peatough (Oct 6, 2001)

*35*

Hi


I had same dilema and ended up goin for condition.

Bought a white 35 09 with 1500 miles on it. Car is like new.

Regards

Pete


----------



## JoZeff (Feb 2, 2010)

Don't agree that low milage us best. Depends on usage a regular commute down motorways is fundamentally better for the car than a weekend thrash about. Nowbody buys the car to poodle about in. So what have the low milage cars been doing?
My advise for the original poster is go and look at and drive as many as possible then you will see which colour looks best in the flesh and whether you want a car with mods. I fell for a modded car because of the sound it made compared to stock. That way you get the added bonus of thousands worth of extras for the same price as a standard. The more you see and drive the better informed you will be. You may also find cars that gave had all the usual suspects replaced disks etc. It appears to be a buyers Market just at the moment so a good time to buy, just don't be seduced by salesmens patter who wont tell you the full story. The warrenty is with Nissan so garages are not really adding any piece of mind but will most definately be making money out of you.


----------



## skyline 34 (May 8, 2006)

I recently faced the same dilema, So I just went for the 2010 model at a good price so there will be less depreciation. :clap: 
It took several low offers before I managed to get someone who was desperate to sell.
Although I suppose someone could be desperate to sell an 09 car aswell.
Whichever you choose, you will lose money on when you come to sell so the decision is yours. There can be a large price difference between what sellers want for there cars, I found some 09' cars dearer than 59' cars.
Hope this helps.


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

You CAN get a Sat nav car with average miles for sub £45k, this would be a MY'09 the differences with the MY'10 are not really significant


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

londongtr said:


> You CAN get a Sat nav car with average miles for sub £45k, this would be a MY'09 the differences with the MY'10 are not really significant


 One years worth of warranty would be worth a lot to me.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Money talks:thumbsup:


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

that would give you 2 years warranty, many people are waiting for the warranty to end so they can start doing non-warranty modifications.



JohnE90M3 said:


> One years worth of warranty would be worth a lot to me.


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

I have an April 2009 car, the 59 plate onwards got the sat nav. Having had loads of cars over the years with and sometimes without nav, I always use my portable Garmin as it is far superior to any system I have seen - and it is not as if the GTR is like a 3 series BMW that doesn't have a screen unless you have satnav. I would say that any value difference between an 09 and 59 plate is mainly down to age. 

In answer to the OP, when I purchased my 09 car with 7k miles for 48k last June, I could have had a "10" plate car with nav and 3k miles for 54k - but I definitely did not think it was worth the difference. By now, I cannot understand how a 10 plate car has lost nothing and an 09 car has lost 20% - so are you comparing apples with apples? by this I mean there could clearly be an 09 car that needs new tyres and brake pads compared to an "as new" 10 plate perhaps?

In the larger scheme of things regarding future values I would remember that there will be a soft floor and quite soon - because you simply cannot get such a relatively rare car with this level of performance elsewhere for anything short of 40k (and it would be far older). The manufacturer's warranty will expire in a years time but there would be other options available after that - certainly I would think it quite extreme to say it will drop through 30k at 3 years old...what would anyone replace that with? a 2004 911 Turbo (which at that point is 8 years old)?

I am quite realistic - if my car is worth 20k in 2 years time then so be it - but if you look at the alternatives I doubt that scenario - but ofc only time will tell. 

IMHO, DYOR


----------

